#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Cores Laranja e Branco, alguem sabe me explicar o porque dessas cores em torres?

## Julianolinux

Gostaria de uma explicação, p/ que eu e outros que não saibam entendam o porque delas

exemplo eu sei que é p/ que esteja em conformidade com a ''segurança aeria'' mas porque dessas cores e seus significados?

----------


## trober

> Gostaria de uma explicação, p/ que eu e outros que não saibam entendam o porque delas
> 
> exemplo eu sei que é p/ que esteja em conformidade com a ''segurança aeria'' mas porque dessas cores e seus significados?


Bom dia Juliano.

Vejamos a porção de conteúdo da portaria 1.141/GM5 (Ministério da Aeronáutica) datada de de 8 dezembro de 1987, em especial no capítulo V, Artigo 28 Parágrafo 1.




> - As faixas serão pintadas perpendicularmente ao eixo maior da estrutura, contrastando entre si devido ao emprego das cores vermelha e branca ou laranja e branca; caso estas cores não se distingam do fundo circunvizinho, outro par de cores deverá ser usado em substituição.


Atente para a parte do parágrafo que diz: "*caso estas cores não se distingam do fundo circunvizinho, outro par de cores deverá ser usado em substituição*". O critério é o contraste, provendo ao piloto a evidência da existência de um obstáculo elevado.

Numa analogia simplista, podemos comparar o _chroma key_ em relação à pele humana.

Espero ter ajudado.

Saudações,

Trober

----------


## Julianolinux

Bom Dia

Então quer dizer, que essa cor padrão (laranja e branco) não importa mas sim uma cor que de o contraste p/ facilitar a visualização dos pilotos?

outra coisa se um avião bater na torre que não tenha cores, (que tenha apenas um cinza de cima a baixo pintado), pode o dono da torre ser penalizado? e quantos as lampadas vermelhas o que vc me diz?

Amigo obrigado pela atenção, ficarei aguardando sua resposta ou a de outro usuario.

----------


## trober

> Bom Dia
> 
> Então quer dizer, que essa cor padrão (laranja e branco) não importa mas sim uma cor que de o contraste p/ facilitar a visualização dos pilotos?


Não é simplesmente "não importa". É branco e laranja, podendo ser outras cores, na não ocorrência de contrastes. Um exemplo são as torres em região de neve constante, em que o branco não é aplicável (preto, verde-oliva, azul-petróleo).




> outra coisa se um avião bater na torre que não tenha cores, (que tenha apenas um cinza de cima a baixo pintado), pode o dono da torre ser penalizado? e quantos as lampadas vermelhas o que vc me diz?


As torres que são colorizadas totalmente na cor cinza, de cima até em baixo (como as de telefonia celular) tem menos de 29,99 metros, ou então estão acompanhadas de um objeto maior. Entra aí o princípio da exclusão, previsto na portaria. Por exemplo, você instala uma torre de 30 metros, ao lado de uma de 65 metros (situação comum em cumes de morros), a torre menor já estará coberta pela sinalização da maior.

Entretanto, é bom considerar que a torre vizinha pode deixar de existir (ex: mudança comercial/estratégica), então melhor já ter sua torre corretamente colorizada.

Quanto às luzes, a norma diz para instalar uma lâmpada vermelha na parte mais alta, e uma lâmpada clara (branca) no meio da torre. Há torres de 420 metros (vide famosas rádios AM de Porto Alegre - RS), em que não é possível chegar com energia elétrica até a ponta da torre. Nesse caso, a norma permitia uma única luz branca no meio da torre, pois o piloto, em seu treinamento, foi qualificado a interpretar que, uma luz branca, no meio de algum objeto, implicitamente significa que, acima da lâmpada, tem o equivalmente de tamanho da lâmpada até o solo.

Sinceramente, na dúvida, luz vermelha na porta, luz branca no meio. É preferível "errar para mais"  :Smile: 

Em caso de acidente, se sua torre estiver sinalizada de acordo com a aeronáutica (1141/GM5), não acredito numa penalização. Entretanto, contrate um consultor aeronáutico, que é mais prudente. Há um _post_ meu, aqui no Under-Linux, com indicações (sem endosso) de empresas de consultoria aeronáutica.

Espero ter ajudado.

Saudações,

Trober

----------


## Julianolinux

E ajudou muito, até em futuras duvidas que acho que teria. obrigado mais uma vez pela atenção

----------


## trober

> E ajudou muito, até em futuras duvidas que acho que teria. obrigado mais uma vez pela atenção


Fico contente em ter ajudado. Indico outro _post_[1] sobre o mesmo assunto.

[1] https://under-linux.org/f169/torre-x...rtante-156110/

Saudações,

Trober

----------


## Djaldair

Juliano, nosso amigo trober já te explicou o porque das cores nas torres, agora vou te falar sobre o porque das cores laranja, vermelho e branco do ponto de vista físico, conforme sabemos as cores nada mais são do que ondas eletromagnéticas de alta frequência, emitidas por uma fonte natural (Sol, estrelas, etc.) e artificial, um exemplo uma lâmpada. Se olhar o spectro eletromagnético, verá que o vermelho é a cor com comprimento de onda maior (frequência menor), portanto a distância que pode ver o vermelho também é maior, por isso também as lanternas traseiras dos automóveis são vermelhas e os piscas laranja. Quanto ao uso do laranja é por ser próximo do vermelho em suas características. E o branco é por absorver pouca ou nenhuma luz, dando a impressão de visibilidade maior a um piloto por exemplo, como nosso amigo falou, contraste. Espero ter contribuído para sanar suas dúvidas.
Não esqueça a estrelinha. Abraço.

----------


## Julianolinux

Você sabe das coisas em mano tá estrelado... OK obrigado

----------

